# Uneven Moderating In Chat



## Zoiders (10 Oct 2011)

As some of you may know chat has had some problems with a small clique of trolls.

Follwing one of these trolls being called out on it after several months of abuse being targeted at other members not just on cyclechat but through other forums and blogs as well the moderators step in.

Instead of banning the troll and suspending his multiple profiles they suspend the two members who fought back after many months of trolling that was deliberately planned on another chat board.

As of now the moderator in question is refusing to even acknowleged that they may have been in the wrong and continues to blame the people who were abused and not the trolls.

Blind moderating needs to end IMHO - chat has endured some piss poor moderating that has tolerated months of abuse from 3 members in particular while being ready to suspend anyone else who complains at the drop of a hat - this is a genuine complaint about a moderator not being impartial and using the blind moderating as a way to hide it.

It needs to stop - the moderator in question was not prepared to speak to me like a person about this so I am bypassing them and posting it here as promised.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Oct 2011)

pm me the names to see if i've had problems with them.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Oct 2011)

I would imagine that chat is a nightmare to Moderate as you'd need to be in there to actually witness it all, wouldn't you?


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2011)

Zoiders,

There is no mystery moderator - it was me who removed your chat room access and I told you why, _several times_, via PM.

Your chat access was removed because of _your_ conduct (you'd had previous warnings in this regard).

The other member was sent a cautionary PM but _not_ removed chat and is stil free to use the chat room.

The so-called troll does _not_ have multiple identities and is also no longer able to access chat for other reasons that I have indicated to them privately.

I've tried to deal with the matter privately and discretely but as you're not interested, let me say this to you in public: please don't waste any more of my time with your dramatics about the moderation of CC. If you don't like it here, you are free to leave whenever you like.

Shaun


----------

